# Who is getting Mario Kart 8 on Launch Day?



## Jawile (May 15, 2014)

I have it pre-ordered, and I'll be getting it right after school! Anyone else getting it?

Racers in Jawile's Mario Kart 8 Launch Day Extravaganza:
1. Jawile
2. Zigzag991
3. Cartoty555
4. chillv
5. Lunatic
6. Giantmushroom
7. Benjmy
8. TheWonky
9. Kaiaa
10. FireNinja1
11.
12.
(If you want to participate, please send me a message on TBT)

The race will be held at 3:00 EST on Saturday! If you can't make it, tell me and I can try to reschedule.

The community code is 6298-9627-0122.


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2014)

I have it preordered too! I'm gonna get it sometime during the day <3


----------



## Jawile (May 15, 2014)

I've been trying to sharpen my Wii Remote + Nunchuk skills by replaying MK Wii, but I'll probably just be using the Pro controller for MK8.


----------



## Solar (May 15, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I've been trying to sharpen my Wii Remote + Nunchuk skills by replaying MK Wii, but I'll probably just be using the Pro controller for MK8.



I'll be using the Gamepad, and it'll be in my hands almost immediately after I get home from school omg


----------



## Jawile (May 15, 2014)

I really hope I get the Pro controller for my birthday, I'm so good at racing games with the 360 controller and the Pro controller looks great omgogmgomg

watch it be out of batteries when i get home


----------



## Capella (May 15, 2014)

Not me


----------



## Mariah (May 16, 2014)

It depends on if I feel like shelling out $330 for the bundle.


----------



## m12 (May 16, 2014)

If the Exchange doesn't run out of them and they actually have them on the street date, I most definitely will.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 16, 2014)

Definitely me!


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 16, 2014)

Downloading it from the eShop on launch day when I get home from school!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 16, 2014)

I might preorder the bundle, I really want it but I need to see how my finances are after my bothers grad part lol


----------



## TheWonky (May 16, 2014)

It comes out in half term [week off school] for me so i'll be getting it as soon as the shop opens.


----------



## Husky (May 16, 2014)

Me! I preordered it, but I have to go somewhere the day after it comes out  I just wanna play it so bad.


----------



## Jawile (May 16, 2014)

You guys wanna have a launch day race together?


----------



## Byngo (May 16, 2014)

Jawile said:


> You guys wanna have a launch day race together?



Sounds fun! There'll probably be enough people for 2 or 3 groups c:


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

I can make an online community for us, but I need help with a name. I know that they're going to do MK8 for game night at TBT sometime, so I don't want to steal the TBT name for a community.


----------



## ACNiko (May 17, 2014)

I've pre-ordered it! Kind of expensive though, about $80.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 17, 2014)

Me if I pre-order it anytime soon. I'll also get a pro controller along with it as well.


----------



## LillyKay (May 17, 2014)

I am 
 My partner and his work colleagues have apparently planned a Mario Cart get-together at his on the day it is out. Talk of dedication!


----------



## lilabounce (May 17, 2014)

I've preordered it as well :3 I think a launch race day sounds like a great idea ^^


----------



## Nerd House (May 17, 2014)

Never played a Mario Kart title in my life, and not really a fan of racing games in any shape, form, or fashion, so.....no. Not getting it.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I can make an online community for us, but I need help with a name. I know that they're going to do MK8 for game night at TBT sometime, so I don't want to steal the TBT name for a community.



Erm, how about Jawile's Mario Kart 8 Launch Party Extravaganza of Karting Things? - Tentative title.

I've only ever played online like twice with Mario Kart, so how is the online community? I'd assume it's very challenging.

13 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2014)

i'm going to try


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Erm, how about Jawile's Mario Kart 8 Launch Party Extravaganza of Karting Things? - Tentative title.
> 
> I've only ever played online like twice with Mario Kart, so how is the online community? I'd assume it's very challenging.
> 
> 13 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds good!


----------



## ACNiko (May 17, 2014)

I'd love to join the launch race, but I have plans with some friends from another forum. Maybe we can have a TBT tournament some( other )time?


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 18, 2014)

I have made a pre-order for two of the Limited Edition Mario Kart 8 bundles.
One of the Limited Edition Mario Kart 8 bundles comes with a free Wii Wheel and the other one comes with a Bullet Bill keyring included.

Plus I can already plan out exactly how I am going to be with Mario Kart 8 when it comes to playing the game...

I will be really excited for the release of the game just like I was for Mario Kart 7's release date.

I was incredibly happy looking at the improved graphics of Mario Kart 8 in comparison to Mario Kart 7 while I race around the new and retro tracks just like I did for the good graphics of Mario Kart 7 in comparison to Mario Kart Wii.

But then I will get to Mario Kart 8's 150cc and I will probably just rage quit just like I did in Mario Kart 7... xD

*I really do not have much patience for 150cc... I just do so well and then I end up losing in the final race...*


----------



## Improv (May 18, 2014)

I have it pre-ordered, but I don't think I'll be able to get down there on release day. :c


----------



## Jawile (May 18, 2014)

Swurve said:


> I have it pre-ordered, but I don't think I'll be able to get down there on release day. :c



Aw, that sucks. The community will have more than one race on other days, too, though. With that new feature they introduced for online Communities, I was thinking Friday/Saturday nights?


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone know of a mode on Mario Kart 8 where I can play online, but without affecting my VR?


----------



## Solar (May 18, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know of a mode on Mario Kart 8 where I can play online, but without affecting my VR?



I don't think there is a way to do that. Sorry!


----------



## JCnator (May 18, 2014)

I'll definitely download Mario Kart 8 to my Wii U around midnight of its launch day, so I can go to sleep while waiting for the download to finish during the night. Then, it'll be ready to play starting the following morning.


----------



## Jawile (May 18, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'll definitely download Mario Kart 8 to my Wii U around midnight of its launch day, so I can go to sleep while waiting for the download to finish during the night. Then, it'll be ready to play starting the following morning.



Are you sure you'll be able to sleep knowing that it's downloading? xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

owh god its still not out here
but if I ever see it in store, I'm getting my hands on dat rad shizz♥


----------



## Skky (May 18, 2014)

Oh... imagine getting to the store to see it's sold out....

Right after school on May 30, I'm gonna head straight to GameStop to grab one!


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (May 18, 2014)

I've preordered the collectors edition with the trophy and then on the Saturday I'm going to a Mario Kart 8 release party where there will be a tournament. Whoever wins the tournament will be put into an online race with 11 other winners from various other cities doing the same event plan and the winner of that race will be receiving a large Mario Kart 8 trophy directly from Nintendo, should be a blast


----------



## Jawile (May 18, 2014)

I edited the OP to include a list of players who will be participating in the launch day race. Please send me a message if you are going to be racing with us!


----------



## SockHead (May 18, 2014)

yea im getting it


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 18, 2014)

Maybe me. I want it, I'm getting it, but the chances of me getting it on release day is very, very low.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 18, 2014)

I kinda want to miss school that day just to be able to buy it when the stores open. :|


----------



## chillv (May 18, 2014)

Yes! I'm so excited!


----------



## Solar (May 18, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> I kinda want to miss school that day just to be able to buy it when the stores open. :|



Ugh ikr parents won't let me though grrrr


----------



## chillv (May 18, 2014)

Spoiler: This video makes me have odd sexual attraction to Pink Gold Peach (as if I didn't find her sexy already)











- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, I played the limited time demo of Mario Kart 8 and it is very great. I like the gamepad features. Especially the horn, it's not anything that exciting, but there are different horns for different characters, giving them more personality (as if they don't already have that, lol)


----------



## Jawile (May 19, 2014)

Remember to message me if you're going to be in the launch day race!


----------



## Javocado (May 19, 2014)

I will be getting it launch day along with a trio of Pro Controllers!


----------



## demoness (May 19, 2014)

It'll arrive here launch day, but I pre-ordered it for my little brothers.  I lost interest in Mario Kart years ago.  It looks decent.


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 19, 2014)

I'm getting the game on it's release date. Less than 2 more weeks...AHHHHHHHH I'm so excited!! 
Considering I played MK Wii like crazy since it's release date, I'll be doing the same with this game.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 19, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Remember to message me if you're going to be in the launch day race!



You mean like on here or on Miiverse or something? Either way, count me in!

(Course, it'd probably be a good idea to practice...)


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 19, 2014)

I'd like to join in the launch day race too!


----------



## Jawile (May 19, 2014)

Message me on TBT if you want to be in 

I've added both of you to the list!


----------



## Solar (May 20, 2014)

10 days!!! The final stretch!!!


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> 10 days!!! The final stretch!!!



I CANT WAIT OMG


----------



## Jawile (May 20, 2014)

We can pull through! Luckily, all sorts of stuff is going on this week so I don't have a lot of school. Half day Friday, no school Monday 'cause Memorial Day, and my Orchestra is going to Dorney Park next Friday, so that day I'll go to a park AND get MK8! Woooo!


----------



## Solar (May 20, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I CANT WAIT OMG



IK IT'S GOING TO BE SO FLIPPIN AMAZING. Playing online MK7 to help myself cope.


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> IK IT'S GOING TO BE SO FLIPPIN AMAZING. Playing online MK7 to help myself cope.



I have to hurry and get my freaking essay done so I can have time to play MK8 :/


----------



## Jawile (May 20, 2014)

Practicing Wiimote+Nunchuk. Oh Helix, the last 10 days are the worst ones.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

I can't wait for MK8!  I'm torn on what I've heard so far on Battle Mode but willing to keep an open mind. The courses look absolutely stunning! *.*


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 20, 2014)

Anyone else getting mk8, add my nintendo id! It's Cartoty555
I'll be playing it like CRAZY! haha

I was just going to go online on mk wii, but I forgot the wi-fi service got discontinued today...*sigh*


----------



## Solar (May 20, 2014)

Just finished 7 races in 1st and 2 races in 2nd online, can't wait to exude my dominance come Mario Kart 8 lol jk


----------



## WonderK (May 20, 2014)

I don't even have a Wii U yet. A friend of mine is getting it, though. Probably going to mooch off of him until I get it haha.


----------



## Jawile (May 20, 2014)

I've literally been watching the nintendo direct from April 30th every day since last week. I guess it kind of holds me off.

when i close my eyes, all i can see is blue shells


----------



## Chromie (May 20, 2014)

I'm getting the limited edition from Nintendo World. 

Anyone else going to the launch? You can pick it up early!


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I've literally been watching the nintendo direct from April 30th every day since last week. I guess it kind of holds me off.
> 
> when i close my eyes, all i can see is blue shells



haha same here xD

I tend to become overexcited for certain games... The wait for MK7 was bad enough but this time it's torturous!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (May 21, 2014)

I'm super pumped for this game. I'm gonna try to find it on release day. If not, then I'll just buy an eShop card and get it digitally. I decided to play a few Mario Kart 7 GPs in anticipation of the game. 



Chromie said:


> I'm getting the limited edition from Nintendo World.
> 
> Anyone else going to the launch? You can pick it up early!



I so want to go to that! But after the Pokemon X/Y event I don't think I have it in me for another night launch event.


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

I probably am going to.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 21, 2014)

I got it reserved. I was disappointed in the mario kart wii, I hope this will be better, it looks promising.


----------



## Redacted (May 21, 2014)

I have it preordered and plan on getting it on launch day. Can't wait!


----------



## Javocado (May 21, 2014)

THE MUSIC MAKES ME SO HAPPY


----------



## Redacted (May 22, 2014)

TBT should do weekly tournaments and give out forum bells to the winner. That'd be cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> THE MUSIC MAKES ME SO HAPPY



I love that the music is fully orchestrated now.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Ill privably get it


----------



## Solar (May 23, 2014)

ONE WEEK ASJKLFSGKD


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 23, 2014)

ALMOST THERE!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

I'll be getting it launch day, can't wait to suck at online more.


----------



## Lauren (May 23, 2014)

*Mario Kart 8*

With the release of mario kart 8 only a few days away, I wanted to see how many TBT Members will be purchasing it! Vote on the poll and generally chat about the game! What you're excited about, the characters, who you miss, your favourite course anything goes! 

START THOSE ENGINES AND DO NOT FORGET TO PARTICIPATE IN THE FINAL MARIO KART MONDAY BEFORE THE RELEASE! TBT Game Night Thread!

Justin also streams occasionally so stay tuned to The Bell Tree's Stream!


----------



## brockbrock (May 23, 2014)

So excited! 

The courses look stunning! *.*

Trying to keep an open mind with regards to the new Battle Mode since I tend to spend a good 50% of my Mario Kart time there. 

The roster is... OK. I love Rosalina so I'm fine with Baby Rosaline, but the Peach one I just don't get. I wish it was Birdo at the very least but meh, the roster isn't that big of an issue for me personally.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 24, 2014)

Yes! I finally preordered the bundle last night so when it comes out, give me time to set up my wii u and I will race all of you!


----------



## Yui Z (May 24, 2014)

I would if I had a wii U and my piggy bank would let me buy one. I guess I'll keep checking ebay until I can finally join in the fun.


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 24, 2014)

I pre-ordered it and will be picking it up as soon as gamestop opens on the 30th.


----------



## Solar (May 24, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Yes! I finally preordered the bundle last night so when it comes out, give me time to set up my wii u and I will race all of you!



Yay Kaiaa!!! The bundle looks amazing and if I didn't already have the Wii U I would have bought it in a heartbeat!! 6 days!!


----------



## Javocado (May 24, 2014)

Very excited for the release!
I'm getting a trio of pro controllers along with the game.
I'm so pumped for the new tracks, they look amazing! And don't get me started with that soundtrack, it had me like


The only thing i'm not too hyped about is some of the characters and the battle stages being gone but overall the positives greatly outweigh the negatives and I'M SO HYPED.


----------



## Solar (May 24, 2014)

I agree about the characters. The roster seems really small because the characters can be clumped together so easily (babies, Koopalings, Metal, etc.) just my opinion but I don't really like the addition of the Koopalings because I feel like they kinda wasted 7 spots which could have been used for more unique and diverse characters. But Baby Rosalina gonna be my main she is just so cutee


----------



## CR33P (May 24, 2014)

i won't be able to get it on release date because i haven't pre ordered the bundle yet and there are about 5 days left


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2014)

While I myself am not too excited for it, especially since I don't have a wiiu, I told my father it was coming out and that there would be a bundle. He loves Mario Kart and can't play MKW due to it being stolen (damn sister lending my games to friends), can't play MK7 due to... I don't know. It's too small and he's old. He was pretty excited to hear there was a new one coming out.
So the answer is: Maybe


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 25, 2014)

Why was there not an option in the poll for people who are getting more than one?


----------



## bloomwaker (May 25, 2014)

We've pre-ordered it and are picking it up on launch day. I'm very excited. I'm in love with the Rainbow Road soundtracks, both of them.


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

I can't believe it's almost here! 4 days!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 26, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> I'm in love with the Rainbow Road soundtracks, both of them.


I have just downloaded the 16 Retro Course themes from YouTube for now as the first time I want to hear the New Course themes is when I play them for the first time.


----------



## louise23 (May 26, 2014)

I am getting it so are my two brother is it like the will one where you can do worldwide if so that will be cool


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 27, 2014)

I opened my limited edition version today! You guys can check the video out here  if you want! The blue shell statue is so awesome!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 27, 2014)

You know, I don't even know if I am going to get it on release day. Guess i'll just have to wait.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> I opened my limited edition version today! You guys can check the video out here  if you want! The blue shell statue is so awesome!!



How did you get it today!?


----------



## TheWonky (May 27, 2014)

^That..


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 27, 2014)

I heard that some people have been getting the game early  They just got lucky I guess... so jealous.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2014)

I'm insanely jelly right now, so much that I might turn in to jello


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 27, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> How did you get it today!?


My electronics store here in France always puts the games on the shelves the second they get them. They never wait for the release dates. I'm know the dude works there pretty well and he told me the shipping day, I just got lucky.


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> My electronics store here in France always puts the games on the shelves the second they get them. They never wait for the release dates. I'm know the dude works there pretty well and he told me the shipping day, I just got lucky.



Talk about a stroke of luck!! I hope you have an amazing time playing it


----------



## Jawile (May 28, 2014)

I've updated the OP with details about the race time! Check it out!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 28, 2014)

Jawile, is your time zone EST?


----------



## Jawile (May 28, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 28, 2014)

Only 6 people?

CMON' GUYS!!!


(I will laugh if I end up being absent and get to play all day.)


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 28, 2014)

Okay awesome! I'll be there then ^^
I'll have hardly touched the game when I race you guys > .< I wish I had more time to play before the race, lol

Kinda random, but what was your star ranking and VR for mk wii (asking everyone)? Just curious to see what the skill level is here.


----------



## Jawile (May 28, 2014)

I never really played MKWii online. 

Anyways, are you guys okay with Friday night or are we going to do Saturday?


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I never really played MKWii online.



Wow did you like not play MKWii at all? I felt like the online was the substance to it after you start to learn the courses better. The CPU gets too predictable. Imo I guess


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 28, 2014)

What?! Online was the best part of the of it! You missed out man o.o
I'd prefer Saturday, but if not, Friday is still okay.


----------



## Jawile (May 28, 2014)

I played some Online, calm down. 

I was thinking Saturday too; if anyone wants it to be on Friday, just tell me.


----------



## Emilee (May 28, 2014)

I'm gonna download it on my wii u at midnight  (that is if I can stay up till midnight xD)


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

Eeeeeeeep, it comes out tomorrowwwww!!!! Less than 1 day till I get it!!!!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## m12 (May 29, 2014)

Already beat the 50cc Grand Prix. Get on my level, bih.

So does this mean that I got it on release day? Or -1 days before release?


----------



## TheWonky (May 29, 2014)

Well, it comes out on 30TH and it's the 29th atm.

You figure it out.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 29, 2014)

Cartoty555 said:


>



I was waiting on someone to do this =p
Did anyone else get the bundle? And if so did you get the Mario or Luigi one? I got the Mario one but I really wanted the Luigi Bundle!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)

Hehe 
I wish I got the Mario Kart bundle because it's such an amazing deal... I just bought my Wii U a month ago though (windwaker HD bundle).
There's a luigi one?! I thought there was only Mario o.o


----------



## Jawile (May 29, 2014)

Cartoty555 said:


> Hehe
> I wish I got the Mario Kart bundle because it's such an amazing deal... I just bought my Wii U a month ago though (windwaker HD bundle).
> There's a luigi one?! I thought there was only Mario o.o



I got the Mario and Luigi bundle for Christmas. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated OP!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)

Generally all the bundles are great so far 
The Mario kart is still the best one by far.

EB games/gamestop called me.. I was hoping they were calling to say that they have the game in stock now, but they only reminded me that I pre-ordered. lol
Anyway, I'm still picking the game up at 9am tomorrow so I can wait.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 29, 2014)

Cartoty555 said:


> Hehe
> I wish I got the Mario Kart bundle because it's such an amazing deal... I just bought my Wii U a month ago though (windwaker HD bundle).
> There's a luigi one?! I thought there was only Mario o.o


The Luigi one I believe was released in EU and Mario was the only one released in NA


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 29, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> The Luigi one I believe was released in EU and Mario was the only one released in NA



Interesting, I wonder why they wouldn't release both Mario and Luigi in all countries.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2014)

Well, after a "histarical" turn of events, I guess I am going to miss school and get the game, because I just got sick. :L (Be careful what you "wish" for?)

Eh, oh, well, that's not stopping me!

6 HOURS AND 38 MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jawile (May 30, 2014)

Updated OP!


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2014)

Guis i got it


----------



## CR33P (May 31, 2014)

woop got it on release date
only 2 left in stock

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw didnt preorder


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2014)

today is the release date!♥


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2014)

I got it yesterday!


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Remember for everyone in the race: The race starts at 3:00 PM EST! The Tournament code is in the OP!


----------



## Twilight (May 31, 2014)

I certainly would, but I can't.

Why? Because I don't have a Wii U. It's that simple.


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

I'll be there. That 1 hour 45 minutes..? Correct?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2014)

I got it today! (which is the release date)


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Remember, 1 hour until the race!


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 31, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Race starts in ten minutes! Get your engines ready!


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

Sooo excited. What characters and the same weight class as the Blue Haired koopaling?


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Might make the race a little later, as not many of us are online right now...


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

Oh, i'll wait in the community anyway if anyone wants to join..


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2014)

I'm coming guys! I even shut down my shop and stopped RPing so I play MK8 lol.


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 31, 2014)

When are we starting then? I'm ready to race


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Now! The race is on!


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 31, 2014)

Eheh, nothing, edit, nevermind.

To the race track!


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2014)

I'm not gonna be able to race :<


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2014)

How the crap did I pull 2 last places.


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

B͉̮̠̙͍͘͠À̮̦͕̻̠͔̪̰͠B̫̘͡Y̡̩̝̜̥̤̙̹̟̤ ̷̛̩̙͉͍̝̱́D̻̥̠A̭͖͉̻͔̜I̩̦̦͉͎͡S̫̼̱͕̺̕Y̳̝͍͓͠ͅ!̵̖̰̟


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 31, 2014)

You should probably edit the title to tell people we're racing to get more to join.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2014)

5th-6th-3rd-4th-4th. That's...horrible.


----------



## CR33P (May 31, 2014)

OH MY GOD UGH MY WII U WONT READ IT


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> OH MY GOD UGH MY WII U WONT READ IT



Blow on the disk, both sides.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 31, 2014)

Are we still racing? I got on late sorry ><


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Are we still racing? I got on late sorry ><



Yep. This is my last race tho.


----------



## CR33P (May 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Blow on the disk, both sides.



i already tried that..  i think i'll have to return it
bought the bundle btw


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Still racing until 4:00!


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

Loloololol, Tick tock clock. Shot fireninja on the line and overtook him xD


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

kawaiia lives on

- - - Post Merge - - -

The race has been concluded! Thanks, everyone for a great race!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 31, 2014)

Everyone left us  All well, it was fun but I want more of us to race lol


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 31, 2014)

I'm still up for racing.


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 31, 2014)

Good races guys! I was Carter, using the Mii. Lets do this again soon! ^^


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

I was Ben, Cartoy, you're sooooooo good o-o


----------



## Javocado (May 31, 2014)

I'm down for some racing in about 3 hours


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 31, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> I was Ben, Cartoy, you're sooooooo good o-o



Good games Wonky! You're good too! I want get way better at racing. I was a skilled racer on MKWii, but in MK8, the physics have changed so much so I have to re-learn everything. Anyway, lets keep racing and practicing. Add my NNID 



Javocado said:


> I'm down for some racing in about 3 hours



Add my NNID, I'll race you!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know which of the online modes in Mario Kart 8 do not affect VR?


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Loloololol, Tick tock clock. Shot fireninja on the line and overtook him xD



THAT WAS YOU. MY. GOD.

I'm still up for playing, but I'm gonna be playing GPs and TTs otherwise. GGs to all, and, well, the ATV didn't prevail this time.


----------



## TheWonky (May 31, 2014)

Hehe, I was aiming baby daisy but I overtook her just before I shot xD Good game thoug.

Imma do TT for a bit now.


----------



## Javocado (May 31, 2014)

NNID: SaucexBoss


----------



## chillv (May 31, 2014)

Darnit, I missed it! Doesn't matter though, as I was too busy playing on my own time practicing and playing online, lol!


----------

